# Need something zippy to add to cornbread ...



## MostlyWater (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a basic recipe and it's fine.  I see Martha Stewart, in the May edition of her magazine Living adds honey and lemon zest.  

I see on Spark People that someone adds some fresh thyme.

What do you add, for flavor ?  Thanks


----------



## MSC (Jul 25, 2010)

From your post, not sure if 'zippy' means the same thing to you as it does to me.  For 'zippiness', I add red pepper flakes, or some minced jalapenos or chipotles.


----------



## luvs (Jul 25, 2010)

chiles.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 25, 2010)

+ 1
Chopped canned green chilies (1 small can per batch) - you could also add some cheddar cheese if you want to live high on the hog.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't like spicy foods.  I'm sorry - zip meaning .. something interesting to add.  Like orange zest, etc/


----------



## Janet H (Jul 25, 2010)

OK - then how about some fresh sage (finely chopped) and a little nutmeg.


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 25, 2010)

MostlyWater said:


> I don't like spicy foods...something interesting to add. Like orange zest, etc/


How about cranberries (fresh or cranraisins plumped up with a little water in the microwave before adding)...well, you did say interesting  ...would go well at Thanksgiving


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 25, 2010)

yum, i like all of those suggestions !!!!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 25, 2010)

Janet H said:


> + 1
> Chopped canned green chilies (1 small can per batch) - you could also add some cheddar cheese if you want to live high on the hog.


 
this is what i do, you can use different kinds of cheese. sometime i just add the chilies and whole kernel corn. both are super.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bacon already cooked of course.

Green onions or chives.

Green olives.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 26, 2010)

MSC said:


> From your post, not sure if 'zippy' means the same thing to you as it does to me. For 'zippiness', I add red pepper flakes, or some minced jalapenos or chipotles.


 
Those were what I thought of when I saw the tread title.


----------



## amanda143 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm Southern American so cornbread is a staple I grew up with. Although my grandmother always made plain buttermilk cornbread, living in Texas, I got used to tex-mex cornbread. I've done several of the suggestions here, from adding fresh spices and herbs, to using bacon, and the corn and chili's. The great thing about cornbread is you can do just about anything! I may try that cranberry one at thanksgiving...haha


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm sorry - what do you mean, you are Southern American?  Are you from the South ? Or from South America ?


----------



## amanda143 (Aug 13, 2010)

MostlyWater said:


> I'm sorry - what do you mean, you are Southern American?  Are you from the South ? Or from South America ?


 Well, I usually say I'm southern or from the south but since I moved to Canada no one understand what I mean by that so I had to start saying Southern American. As opposed to my husband, who is actually, south american. haha


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 13, 2010)

Mix in a 1/2 teaspoon or so of Cayenne pepper.


----------



## JGDean (Sep 25, 2010)

Shredded Cabot Hot Habanero Cheddar Cheese.


----------



## Littlechef (Sep 25, 2010)

For an Italian twist, I've added some chopped sundried tomatoes and fontina cheese.


----------



## JGDean (Sep 25, 2010)

Littlechef said:


> For an Italian twist, I've added some chopped sundried tomatoes and fontina cheese.


 
Excellent! 

Ever try Fontinella - if you can find it?


----------

